# loperamide,psyllium and probiotics.



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried psyllium husk,probiotics along with loperamide for ibs-d?

Can it be taken at the same time?
Thanks.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with taking these three together. I hope it helps you.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I am going to start today.
Thank you for replying.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Well I have been taking these three at the same time for ten days.it works well.stool consistency is very good. I have no such type of stool consistency since before.always have porridge stools.
Another thing I marked burning sensation of stomach also diminishes a lot.Due to excessive gas I have cut down loperamide after my night meal.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have taken two psyllium husk capsules each capsule contains 500mg psyllium husk
One loperamide tablet 2mg and one probiotics capsule of 5 billion cfu
Can I up my dose to get better result?
Any suggestions please.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I have been thinking of doing the same thing. Right now all i'm taking is one psyllium husk capsule with each meal. There is no problem with taking more at a time. How are your bowel movements now?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes mellosphere,you also give it a try stool consistent is more formed and I have to go to latrine once instead of three.
So I think it may be a solution for us.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

The combination works very well for me but due to sever dizziness I had to stop that. I don't know whether loperamide psyllium probiotics are the cause or not.I will try it after some days of gap.This time I will try lowering the dose.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Akn1965 said:


> The combination works very well for me but due to sever dizziness I had to stop that. I don't know whether loperamide psyllium probiotics are the cause or not.I will try it after some days of gap.This time I will try lowering the dose.


Probably the Loperamide:

www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-56088/psyllium-husk-fibre-oral/details#uses

Hopefully you've switched to the enteric coated peppermint.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes that is loperamide.I cut out loperamide dizziness diminished.
Minimalizer I want to take pudina hara capsule which is easily available to me.but it is not enteric coated.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I forgot to ask you that if ibgard is available in India.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Well i tried psyllium husk for two full weeks and it helped the first week but the second week my cramps were much increased and bowel movements were more watery. Seems like everything else i've tried that only has short-term positive benefits. Hope it keeps working for you but it's not working for me.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Only psyllium husk capsules don't work for me it works with loperamide and probiotics.I stopped it for somedays because of dizziness.


----------



## Nancy789 (Sep 9, 2017)

So weird! Psyllium husk has not worked for me. I just bought a gluten free cereal with psyllium husk and it has literally made me go to the toilet a lot in the last couple of days! Has anyone had this experience? Its definitely nothing else in the cereal because i've had all of those ingredients before, and its a pretty natural cereal.

Bowl movements have been so regular for a long time, and then this just made it worse. Increase in gas too!

these are just my own thoughts. for expert medical advice please contact a health care professional.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Just try psyllium husk with loperamide and probiotics.it is not a cure but maybe a solution.


----------

